# V8 juice recipe?



## mrh (Sep 15, 2009)

Does anybody happen to have a good V8 style juice recipe?  I have searched the web and seen a few, just don't know if they are close or not. Been canning tomato juice and figured I might like to try somthing else.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 16, 2009)

Here is one I dug up;

*Homemade V8 Juice Recipe*


  Ready in: 30-60 minutes
Difficulty:   3 (1=easiest :: hardest=5) 
  Serves/Makes:   12

*Ingredients:*
[font=&quot]15 pounds Fully ripe tomatoes; chopped[/font]
[font=&quot] 2 cups Celery; chopped[/font]
[font=&quot] 3 large Onions; chopped[/font]
[font=&quot] 3 cloves garlic; minced/mashed[/font]
[font=&quot] 1/4 cup Sugar; or to taste[/font]
[font=&quot] Salt[/font]
[font=&quot] 3/4 teaspoon Pepper[/font]
[font=&quot] 2 teaspoons Prepared horseradish[/font]
[font=&quot] 1/3 cup Lemon juice[/font]
[font=&quot] Worcestershire to taste[/font]
*Directions:*
Over medium high heat bring the vegetables to a boil and boil gently for about 20 minutes. 
   In a covered blender (food processor) and a portion at a time process until smooth. 
Strain and discard pulp. 
Add seasonings and bring to just under boiling if canning, or chill


----------



## alx (Sep 16, 2009)

Trade secret.I would suggestr fresh tomatoes.LMAO.....Let me know if you want my spageetii sauce..........


----------



## thepiro (Sep 16, 2009)

You might try horsing around with my breakfast juice recipe; it produces a juice something like what is commercially sold in the shops as, Big Tom. 

Load a cocktail shaker with500mil tomato juice
4 Turns of sea salt
1 goodly pinch of cracked black pepper
5 shakes of Cholula hot sauce (used to use Tabasco)
4 shakes of Worcester Sauce
1 goodly teaspoonful of *Horseradish* sauce

Give it a good shake.

I usually keep it in the fridge for 24Hrs before drinking so and the entire bight comes out of the pepper grains in to the juice. This leaves the pepper grit which could be sieved of before canning.

This recipe gives Tomato Juice a whole new life.


----------



## mrh (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for the replies everybody.  Beer-B-Q I seen that one too, have you tried it? And how was it if you did?

ALX I have a spagetti sauce recipe I use already but might give yours a try too, if you want to send it.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 17, 2009)

I haven't tried it I just found it and it sounded good so I thought I would post it for you...


----------

